# VOIP > Resources >  test your voip connection (εκτός AWMN)

## verano

Αν θέλετε να διαπιστώσετε την ποιότητα της
voip σύνδεσης που έχετε, εκτός AWMN,
δοκιμάστε τα:

 ::  www.testyourvoip.com

 ::  www.bandwidth.com

Αν έχετε και τίποτα άλλο σχετικό υπόψη, προσθέστε το εδώ...

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 21:55 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Resources'.

----------


## sotiris

http://www.mycooltools.com/

πάρτε αυτήν την σελίδα που τα έχει μαζεμένα όλα...

----------


## nmout

και εδω
http://myvoipspeed.visualware.com/

edit με προλαβε ο sotiris

----------

